# Do we look to rent near Sagres or look further up?



## Mad_Hatter (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi All,

We are new to this site and have a ton of questions, it will start with a few. 

We are a couple in our 40’s. Both active and like walking, off road cycling, sea fishing and want to learn to surf. We also like coffee shops, but NOT into big cities and shopping malls etc. 

We are looking to possibly move to Portugal and are currently doing Airbnb near Vila do Bispo. We have about another month we can spend in Portugal. We drove in from Spain to the east algarve and stayed at Tavira. We was not really taken with this area as it was very touristy and flat. Great for boutique shops and sitting on a beach, but not our thing. We then drove across to stay near vila do Bispo. We really like this area especially as you have two coasts ( South & West ). We have already done some great off road cycling and sea fishing from the rocks. 

Our question is... we possibly have the chance to rent a place for a month in a small village, with then being able to do a 12 month rental. From what we have said above, should we take this month here or move further up the coast and see if things are even better for us? So far on our travels, in Holland, France, Spain and Portugal this one pretty much feels the best. Also the warmer weather this time of year helps. 

I have other questions about working here, as I am a gardener in the UK. Wonder how the tax laws work and what sort of call there is for good gardeners. I will do a proper post about that later. 

Thank you for reading


----------



## Mad_Hatter (Jan 26, 2018)

I am surprised as we have had 133 views on the subject and not one bit of advice, not even a welcome!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and welcome,

Your first general question about location has been answered many times on this forum and distils out as only you can decide what you are looking for and if an area fits your criteria or is an acceptable compromise. The more time you spend looking and at different times of year the more information you can base your decision on. A lot of "stuff" here is not internet based so you have to go look for yourself including finding properties. The majority of Portugal, population10 million is not based in big cities. Except Greater Lisbon has 25% of the population then there's a big space doted with old habitations till you get to Oporto in the North and also stretching east to the Spanish boarder which will give you +10 years of just looking.

The second question about work you can be answered by looking at the average income here, the large % of working age people who move abroad as they cannot find work here, the unemployment figures and your fluency in Portuguese, Also has been answered many times on this forum.


----------

